# RPi1 unlock "avail memory"



## Licaon_Kter (Jan 25, 2018)

Tried with 11.1 or 12.0, setting /boot/msdos/config.txt


```
gpu_mem=16
```
 real memory  = 251654144 (239 MB)
...

```
gpu_mem=128
```
 real memory  = 134213632 (127 MB)

but, the memory that is available for apps is always: avail memory = 120942592 (115 MB) which yields swap usage rather quickly, of course.

How can I use all the memory (minus gpu_mem)?

/PS: Setting gpu_mem in Linux works as expected, eg. usable memory >200MB


----------

